# mpcd: set mplayer screenshot output directory



## noz (Nov 11, 2010)

I wrote a small program called mpcd that allows you to set the mplayer screenshot output directory.  It's targeted towards people that like to use mplayer without a GUI.  I've been using this myself for the past month or two.

It is written in Python 3.1, but with a little fiddling I'm sure you can get it to work with the 2.x series (or even /bin/sh).  Code and documentation can be found at the link below.  I hope someone finds it useful.

https://github.com/smwst/mpcd


----------



## luna (Nov 11, 2010)

Have you tried to file a bug against vf_screenshot to add option to specify alternate directory?


----------



## noz (Nov 11, 2010)

No.  I didn't think of this as a bug, so the thought of filing a bug report never occurred to me.  It's not a problem for me anymore though.


----------

